# How does your dog react to this video? :D



## Benita

Hi guys, 

a while ago I was browsing through videos on youtube and found this one





 
Matt was going crazy and started howling! I know he is probably doing it because he can't stand the sound but it was too funny not to share 





 
How does/do your dog/dogs react?


----------



## Deb_Bayne

That was hilarious, I had a dog as a child that would howl everytime I sat down to play the piano. We thought it hurt her ears, but now I know some dogs just like to sing.


----------



## OriJames

I have Ori and Jasmine sleeping besides me at the moment...and they're still asleep. Lol. Ori opened his eyes and glanced at the screen for a little bit, but still just ignored it.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Mine kept giving me dirty looks. Enough to say "Mom we are trying to rest"


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Both dogs were sleeping. Reece stayed sleeping on the couch, Tucker got up and came beside me and just stood there staring at the computer screen.


----------



## Wendy427

Deb_Bayne said:


> That was hilarious, I had a dog as a child that would howl everytime I sat down to play the piano. We thought it hurt her ears, but now I know some dogs just like to sing.


I, also, had a dog (a toy poodle) that would make a beeline upstairs as soon as I, or anyone, walked towards the piano! :doh:


----------



## Ljilly28

I played them both like a duet, and Finn looked around the house. Tally knows what the computer is and stayed asleep. Copley was riveted and stared at the screen. Lushie is at a show in Raleigh, NC, but she is the one who might "talk" to the video.


----------



## Dexter12

Dex looked at my laptop, drooled on it, licked the keys and kept trying to find a dog.


----------



## Phillyfisher

No reaction here. I mean none. Did not even lift his head.


----------

